# Do you ever read your Kindle without its cover?



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

For the first time today, I read my Kindle without the cover.  Its actually quite comfortable. So now I am thinking of buying a sleeve and using it this way for awhile.  

Do you use a cover or a sleeve?  What kind do you have?  I haven't even ever considered a sleeve...shopping tomorrow!!


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Sure, I like how lightwt and compact it is. I do have a skin tho. 

And my light is very lightwt also and attaches to the K, not the case, so I can use that either way.


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

I started out using a nice leather cover for my old Kindle 2. At some point I realized that I liked reading without the cover. When I bought my DX, I just bought a sleeve for it. With the added size of the DX, I definitely prefer no cover on it. The sleeve just keeps it nice and protected while traveling.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I've been using an Oberon cover and am very happy with its quality and sturdiness, combined with good looks. It did seem a little bulky for around the house or for short trips in my purse to the doctor's office, so I recently ordered a Timbuk2 Quilted Envelope Sleeve:










I love it! My Kindle fits snugly inside, is well cushioned and still lightweight. I often like to read my Kindle at home without a cover, just the skin, but am happy that now I have something to tuck it into.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

My kindle stays in its cover.  Right now I have the lighted Amazon cover, but I've been thinking about getting an Oberon sleeve.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

My DXG never leaves the house so it has a neoprene sleeve and I read it naked.  

My K3 on the other hand is in a lighted Amazon cover - I need something sturdy as the little guy goes everywhere with me. I always leave it in the cover to read too.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

My Kindle is always in its Red Paisley Oberon cover.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

When I am at home sitting on the couch, I frequently read my Kindle without the cover.  I like the small-ness of the device.  However if I am away from home, I keep it in the case when reading.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't use either a sleeve or a cover.  (I have broken 2 kindles though.)  But I just don't like covers.  Same thing for my ipad.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I always read with a cover on.  The K3 just feels so small without it.  I'm so used to reading with a cover that now without a cover I don't feel like it's as comfortable in my hand.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

When I'm at home, I prefer the nakedness-icity of the Kindle.  As soon as I leave, it gets locked up tighter than the lid on a pickle jar.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Nope I always use my cover.


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

My kindle would feel naked without it's green Oberon celtic hounds cover on.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

I skinned it this past May and since then have read it without the cover at home. If I'm using my Vera Bradley quilted purse (smaller than my "normal" purse), I slip it in there without the cover too.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I had never read my K1 without a cover, then when I got the k3 last august, I got another Oberon for it and its been in there until a few weeks ago. I have the dreaded crack on my K3 so for the first time I put a skin on my Kindle to cover that up. 
I never had a skin on anything. For some reason, once I put the skin on I started using the Kindle without the cover. It hasn't been in the cover since. Its only at home so I wouldn't take it anywhere like this. 

I don't know what changed, but I did get one of the Coylcushions to sit it in while reading and its perfect that way. 

I looked at those silicone skins, but that material tends to attract cat hair like crazy. My Wii remote covers have that and its covered if cat fuzz


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

After I read about everyone's complaints about the dreaded crack on the K3 I looked at mine...and sure enough I have one on the bottom right corner near the screen.  I called Amazon and they are replacing it.  I hope they don't send a refurbished one.  The guy told me it would already be loaded with my archives, so that leads me to believe it might be refurbished.  I would think a brand new one would come in a sealed box. Doesn't make me happy.  If I don't like the one they send, I will keep mine with the hairline crack, afterall I have a few anomalies myself


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

My Kindle's never been in anything but its birthday suit. I treat it like a baby, though.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I always keep my K3 in its amazon lighted cover, the screen is so delicate, I feel its much safer!


----------



## ereaderman (Jun 20, 2011)

For those of you looking to use your kindle outside of its' cover or sleeve i would recommend the ezegrip, www.ezegrip.com and also available on Amazon.com.

The ezegrip provides the best handling of your Kindle and still allows you to carry the device in your sleeve or case while reducing any fatigue on your forearm or hand.  Cheers


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

I definitely read my kindle with..and without. I have the library decal girl skin (matte) and the tree of life Oberon, both of which I adore. When reading it without the cover I immediately place it back in my Oberon .


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

At home my Kindle stays naked.....but when traveling it is in an M-Edge Latitude zippered cover.


----------



## Pekindle (Aug 21, 2011)

I use it almost always with cover - as I am afraid it could broke in my bag when going to work. And at home I am lazy to take the Kindle from the cover. But one of my friends uses Kindle only without cover and he did never break it (but his son did)...


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

My Oberon is due on Friday!!  I can't wait, I hope I like it!!  I tried no cover, it was ok, but I think I like cover better.  But I hope the Oberon isn't to much cover.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

If I'm at home, it never has a case or cover on.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

All the time... unless I'm outside... then it is babied! haha


----------



## zeus (Aug 15, 2011)

I use cover. I like it.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

I always keep mine in a cover. It feels more balanced to me and as my Kindle goes with me everywhere, I feel it is safer.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I keep my DXG in its Oberon cover when I read mainly because it feels better balanced to me with the cover on then off.

I have a sleeve for my K3 and love it. THe K3 is easy enough to hold and I find I don't need a cover.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

When traveling, I keep my kindle in the Amazon lighted leather cover, but at home I like reading it without the cover. The only real exception to that is when insomnia hits or I'm up late with my daughter trying to coax her back to sleep and need the light.

I've been thinking of getting a Belkin pleated sleeve ever since I saw one in person at Target. I liked that it was padded enough to offer decent protection, and has a pocket for the charger.


----------



## JeanneB (Aug 31, 2009)

I got my Oberon cover today...its absolutely beautiful.  I didn't have to adjust to it..its perfect.  The leather folds back just like I wanted.  The color is blue...a slate smokey blow.  And it looks soo rich~~I am so pleased with it.  Its the DaVinci.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine is usually in its tablet/flip style cover, since it goes everywhere with me, but for games it's easier to play naked


----------



## dmetzcher (Aug 28, 2011)

I switched to the TPU case below two weeks ago and I absolutely love it. It's like there's nothing on my Kindle but it provides the protection that I need. I can put the Kindle in a sleeve for travel (I use the M-Edge Latitude for this, but I also have a hollowed out book that I made that provides rock solid travel protection) because this case doesn't get in the way. The Kindle also feels better when held because the TPU material makes it a little easier to grip.

CrazyOnDigital Kindle 3 - Clear Loops TPU Case

The case cost me $0.01. Yes, _one cent_. It comes in blue, purple, and a smoked color, but I have the clear version and it looks great on the white Kindle 3. The design on the back worried me, but I can hardly see it and it looks nice anyway. I tend to like cases made of TPU material because they are more rigid than silicone and they usually don't allow rough dirt particles to get between the case and the device (scratches are a major concern for me). I have a similar TPU case for my iPhone, so I started looking for one for my Kindle after trying the Marware SportGrip silicone case. The SportGrip is nice, too, so it's really a matter of personal preference. I prefer TPU over silicone because it tends to be nearly crystal clear and it keeps the device looking natural (like it has no case).


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Read my Kindle without its cover??  Bite your tongue!


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

NapCat said:


> At home my Kindle stays naked.....but when traveling it is in an M-Edge Latitude zippered cover.


That's a nice looking zip up.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

fancynancy said:


> Read my Kindle without its cover?? Bite your tongue!


haha


----------



## Katie Dozier (Sep 2, 2011)

I have always used a cover, but my husband only uses his cover when he goes on trips (which may explain why his is missing a button on his ).


----------



## shiny_cherry41 (Aug 29, 2011)

I would rather read it with cover for protection. But as to comfortableness, without cover.


----------



## unitbit (Jul 22, 2011)

Katie Dozier said:


> I have always used a cover, but my husband only uses his cover when he goes on trips (which may explain why his is missing a button on his ).


Haha you have a compelling example there Katie


----------



## Katie Dozier (Sep 2, 2011)

unitbit said:


> Haha you have a compelling example there Katie


lol Thanks! Maybe part of the reason that I use my case is that I like any excuse to have bright pink in my life!

Here's the scene of the crime:


----------



## meowser (Jan 5, 2010)

Whenever I'm reading it, my K2 is naked.  If I'm not reading it, it's in a sleeve.  I find covers too bulky.  The K2 is perfect as it is.  No need to add anything.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

meowser said:


> Whenever I'm reading it, my K2 is naked. If I'm not reading it, it's in a sleeve. I find covers too bulky. The K2 is perfect as it is. No need to add anything.


I pretty much agree with that. It doesnt need protection while I'm reading it. But it goes with me just about everywhere in my purse so I keep it in a light flip-top case.


----------



## Sophie (Jul 27, 2011)

I love the design of my Kindle, just as it comes. So lightweight and also somehow charmingly retro. 
So I'm actually knitting a cover to travel with.   It won't be waterproof of course, but I reckon it will offer enough padding.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

It almost never comes out of its lighted cover.  I absolutely adore the lighted cover.  I had the M-Edge jacket and light for my K2 and almost never used the light.  But this cover has converted me and I use the light all the time.


----------



## Michael Cargill (Sep 12, 2011)

Nope.  I have an official cover and couldn't really imagine going around without it.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Michael Cargill said:


> Nope. I have an official cover and couldn't really imagine going around without it.


Did you have to sign an oath _and everything_?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I read my K2 naked.  

The K3 is thin enough that I don't feel like I have a good grip on it the few time I've tried.  It stays in its cover.


----------



## Michael Cargill (Sep 12, 2011)

9MMare said:


> Did you have to sign an oath _and everything_?


I did, yes! They are holding my Transformers pencil case as collateral to make sure I don't misbehave.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I actually love the feel of my kindle (K3). I do like to protect it if I travel, of course, and my old cover (before my kid broke it) had a light, which was nice. But I enjoy just holding it. I like the rubbery back.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Michael Cargill said:


> I did, yes! They are holding my Transformers pencil case as collateral to make sure I don't misbehave.


Ruh-oh!

But it sounds like that pencil case is in no danger. You are obeying the official Amazon Kindle protection rules.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Always read on my K3 with its Oberon black wild roses cover.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

I got my Kindle for Christmas with one of the Amazon non-lighted leather covers and up until a few months ago, I always kept it in that cover because it felt more like a book that way. I don't think I even turned it on for the first time before I had it in the cover. Then, for whatever reason, I took it out to read and I can't stand reading with it in the cover anymore. If I wasn't afraid of the dog mistaking my Kindle for a chew toy, I'd probably keep it out of the cover all the time now except to travel.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

When I started out with the Kindle 1 in 2008, I didn't use a cover and never intended to.  But once I started using a clip-on book light, I needed a cover, because the light wouldn't stay on the K1.


----------



## Kaisersose (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't use mine without a cover, I have the cover that has a built in light so I kind of need to keep the cover on to use the light anyhow..


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

I tried it without and I find it more comfotable in a cover.


----------



## jillpadz (Sep 14, 2011)

Been reading off a naked Kindle since I got it a few days ago. Love the experience. Its light and easy to angle around. Am actually "dreading" the time when I have to put it in it's case. However, I had to go out for an errand and put my Kindle in my bag naked.. That spooked me. Fortunately it wasn't harmed..


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

jillpadz said:


> Been reading off a naked Kindle since I got it a few days ago. Love the experience. Its light and easy to angle around. Am actually "dreading" the time when I have to put it in it's case. However, I had to go out for an errand and put my Kindle in my bag naked.. That spooked me. Fortunately it wasn't harmed..


heh heh, the first time I took my nekked K with me, I wrapped it in a Tshirt and stuck it in my purse. I have a nice flip-top case now, which I like to use for reading, but I also still like reading it nekked.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Until this thread,  I never even considered using it without a case, so I tried it (but only for a few minutes) and didn't like it so much;
my Kindle felt too vulnerable, plus it feels more like I'm holding a book when it's in its cover.


----------



## HomerinNC (Sep 14, 2011)

When i'm in bed or i am sitting outside and its dark, i use my lighted cover, other then that, i read it without the cover, looks more like a PADD that way


----------

